# Ipsy April 2015 *Spoilers*



## Bizgirlva (Mar 23, 2015)

It's time to discuss April!

Here's the first peek at what's coming in our bags this month!





Yay!

Also, makeup *Clutch* ooh!


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 23, 2015)

I can't wait to try one of these shadows! I like both colors so that's a plus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Merra (Mar 23, 2015)

I hope to receive Flirty but they both look good! I've not tried theBalm cosmetics yet. Springtime clutch sounds promising too! I am anticipating good bags since ipsy just hit 1 million paid subscribers, I would assume that means we are due some extra love.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beastiegirl (Mar 23, 2015)

More "nude" eyeshadows?  *sigh*   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deidrexo (Mar 23, 2015)

I cancelled after marchs bag came. I'm mad that April they decided to have a clutch. But then I see the nude shadow and I'm like meh.


----------



## Moonblossom (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh man, I've been waiting for something from theBalm. I wonder if there'll be a good coupon code.


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 24, 2015)

deidrexo said:


> I cancelled after marchs bag came. I'm mad that April they decided to have a clutch. But then I see the nude shadow and I'm like meh.


Same here. Knowing Ipsy the clutch will be pink and look like it was meant for a five year old.


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Mar 24, 2015)

Kinda eh, I do like that these shades are darker than most of the shadows I've received so far, but at the same time I'm still playing around with the Marsk from this month, do I really need ANOTHER shadow?

(okay, probably yes)


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 24, 2015)

Nude Dude, how did I not know this palette existed?  Looks just like the first one but slightly better, I'll have to remember to look up comparison videos tonight.


----------



## LilyOfTheValley (Mar 24, 2015)

Kelly Dee said:


> Kinda eh, I do like that these shades are darker than most of the shadows I've received so far, but at the same time I'm still playing around with the Marsk from this month, do I really need ANOTHER shadow?
> 
> (okay, probably yes)


everyone needs another shadow.. or two


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Mar 25, 2015)

LilyOfTheValley said:


> everyone needs another shadow.. or two


Haha, I know. I have so many shadows, especially gold shades. Like fifty shades of gold. I have decided that gold and copper are the most complimentary colors for my skin and eyes. So, I guess bring on another brown shadow ipsy.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 25, 2015)

I bit the bullet and resubcribed for a year.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liliana.ro (Mar 25, 2015)

I love the Balm even if they are a little gimmicky (same with Benefit). A couple of years ago they sent out Meet Matt(e) eyeshadow singles but the pigmentation was lacking. I hope these are better. I've been eyeing both of their nude palettes so this will hopefully help me decide on one or both.

March was a big win for me after I unselected everything on the quiz. Hopefully April will be great too.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Mar 25, 2015)

Moonblossom said:


> Oh man, I've been waiting for something from theBalm. I wonder if there'll be a good coupon code.


Me too!!! I'm really happy about this spoiler.


----------



## jtink28 (Mar 26, 2015)

ugh, i'm such a sucker. i resubbed. i just loved getting the mail! plus, the acure lotion from last month is my FAVE. i love love love it.


----------



## Merra (Mar 26, 2015)

I saw swatches of these shadows by theBalm and Fit looked like a rose gold and Flirty like a purple mauve both shimmery and deeper than I expected from the preview. I would like either one but I still hope for Flirty so that I can try it with my Hunk NYX.

Pur-lisse is the Ipsy Deal today, I'm going to be sooo tempted.


----------



## artemiss (Mar 26, 2015)

jtink28 said:


> ugh, i'm such a sucker. i resubbed.* i just loved getting the mail!* plus, the acure lotion from last month is my FAVE. i love love love it.


I'm like a little kid- such a sucker for that part! In fact, one of the main reasons I kinda want to keep the BB man sub I picked up soley for the Mad Men themed box is that it comes at different time of the month from my other boxes, ginving me something else fun to look forward to. :blush:


----------



## Merra (Mar 28, 2015)

Ended up purchasing the Purlisse deal and also cashing in 250 points for a deluxe size Pur-delicate from the new rewards; I have no willpower!


----------



## nikkita63 (Mar 28, 2015)

About a month ago, I was so tempted to drop a few hundred dollars on the balms line. I realized I could't use my kohl's 30% off so I delayed. But I am a little excited to try the eye shadow. but that's the problem with it ONE eye shadow. and when they say full size they mean a little square from a palette so... I'm excited but ipsy, a duo would have been better, a trio? a quad? I'm asking for a lot I know.


----------



## de422 (Mar 29, 2015)

I prefer the neutral/nude shades. There's a much better chance I'll use them for two reasons:while I've got a colorful personality and all, most of the week my makeup needs to be appropriate for a conservative office (aka the loud shades aren't going to work) and despite giving them my coloring information, the bold/bright shades I do get hardly ever seem to be something I could even dream of wearing.


----------



## Merra (Mar 30, 2015)

Question: Can a person get ipsy points for reviewing all of the products offered for the month on the ipsy site or can we only get the points for reviewing exactly what came in our bag for the month? Just wondering because some of the stuff I have used before, like the sexy hair and the St Ives.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 30, 2015)

Don't we usually have more spoilers by now, or am I just confused? 

I'm confused.  I guess they don't happen until after the 1st of the month.


----------



## Moonblossom (Mar 30, 2015)

LethalLesal said:


> Don't we usually have more spoilers by now, or am I just confused?
> 
> I'm confused.  I guess they don't happen until after the 1st of the month.


They used to run from Monday to Friday during the week where the month starts, so in this case March 30, 31, April 1, 2, 3, but they changed it a few months back to start on the 1st. So you're not confused!


----------



## sarahtyler (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes please! I love the balm's packaging - it's cheeky and cute.


----------



## Moonblossom (Mar 31, 2015)

This was posted on fb earlier today, looks like we've got our theme for April:


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 31, 2015)

Super excited to see that bohemian bag print!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Apr 1, 2015)

Merra said:


> Question: Can a person get ipsy points for reviewing all of the products offered for the month on the ipsy site or can we only get the points for reviewing exactly what came in our bag for the month? Just wondering because some of the stuff I have used before, like the sexy hair and the St Ives.


You can only review what you received in your own bag. At least it's been that way since I subbed two years ago. The only extras are when they offer early sneak leeks at glam rooms and you share on FB and for the standard monthly share your favorite product on FB reviews. It takes a while to accumulate 1000 points but it's possible. I've done it twice in the last year. I redeemed last time around for a full size lipstick in a great red shade.


----------



## Merra (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks &lt;3

I had 875 points but redeemed 250 for purlisse so I'm at 625 now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Apr 1, 2015)

So excited for a bohemian bag. I hope it is really natural looking.


----------



## Aab09540 (Apr 1, 2015)

New spoiler is up on FB!


----------



## Aab09540 (Apr 1, 2015)

Aab09540 said:


> New spoiler is up on FB!


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 1, 2015)

Gurl, gimme that Too Faced melted gloss.


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Apr 1, 2015)

Man all of those look good, but I don't really need any of them. I got the milani offer yesterday so I don't need mascara, and I have barely touched my forever 21 lipstick in almost the exact same shade.

Hopefully the rest of the spoilers are more exciting or this bag may end up being gifted to a friend.


----------



## AshMarie484 (Apr 1, 2015)

Sneak Peek video is up on YouTube as well.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 1, 2015)

Instead of makeup could I get a bag with the necklace, bracelet and some of those purple butterflies please?


----------



## Moonblossom (Apr 1, 2015)

Man, so far the brands look really promising. TheBalm, Too Faced...

Hell, I know Hikari is another private label company but I loved the lipstick from them a few months back so I'd even be happy with that.


----------



## bakerchick81 (Apr 1, 2015)

Man this bag is shaping up to be awesome! I love the elizabeth arden lipstick and the hikari blush and of course I would love to try too faced melted but I'm not sure I could pull off that color, might be too light for me. So excited for this bag!


----------



## deidrexo (Apr 1, 2015)

I want the melted. But I cancelled. Chances are I wouldn't get it anyway lol.


----------



## Judith Lattimore (Apr 1, 2015)

Has Ipsy released what the bag is going to look like? I think it's great that we've gotten two spoilers and it's only the 1st!! Now, if I could only see what the bag itself will look like, I'll be happy!!!


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 1, 2015)

Lady J said:


> Has Ipsy released what the bag is going to look like? I think it's great that we've gotten two spoilers and it's only the 1st!! Now, if I could only see what the bag itself will look like, I'll be happy!!!


Nope, not yet.  I'm imagining it looking like the inside of a World Market.  My favorite store in the whole world.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Merra (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow!! I really want the Too Faced Melted, or the lipstick but really I find them all nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Judith Lattimore (Apr 1, 2015)

LethalLesal said:


> Nope, not yet.  I'm imagining it looking like the inside of a World Market.  My favorite store in the whole world.  Fingers crossed!


What is a World Market?


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 1, 2015)

Lady J said:


> What is a World Market?


It's the prettiest place in the world. 

www.worldmarket.com


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (Apr 2, 2015)

Ipsy Sneak Peek Video:




more items from the video:

Blush : Pandora's Makeup Box
Ultimate Reform Hair Serum : Theorie
Starlight Eyeliner : Mally
Starlooks lip gloss


----------



## Hectors Friend (Apr 2, 2015)

I'd love the too faced melted so of course that means I  probably won't get it.  lol and Please NO eyeliner!!! I have enough to last a few lifetimes!!


----------



## sarahtyler (Apr 2, 2015)

Wow. Mally, Too Faced, and The Balm?

I love the mix of high and low too as long as individual subscribers get a good mix too.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Apr 2, 2015)

yeah if they would just make the bags equal for everyone, that would be great.


----------



## Aab09540 (Apr 2, 2015)

The next Spoiler is up on facebook! I need that blue nail polish! I already own the necklace it is pictured with!


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 2, 2015)

Awful lot of nail polish this time. I want none, so I'll end up with two in a white and silver color I'll never use.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Apr 2, 2015)

I've only gotten nail polish once from Ipsy and it was a not-so-great mango color. This month looks like I have a good chance at a pretty polish!


----------



## Merra (Apr 2, 2015)

From the second spoiler I like the blush the most. The only thing I don't really like is the eyeliner but I will give it a try if I get it.


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Apr 2, 2015)

Ooooh, that Mica looks good, hoping I don't get any of the blue stuff. I've got super red hair so blue is kinda out of the question for me.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 2, 2015)

*whiney voice* whennnn do we get to see the bag?


----------



## liliana.ro (Apr 3, 2015)

I would love it if the bag has fringe, it's so in right now.


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 3, 2015)

I would love Pandora's blush!

But really, I'd be fine with ANYTHING but a red lippy. Please IPSY, noooooo  :couch:


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Apr 3, 2015)

so much good.


----------



## Chloe Stegmann (Apr 3, 2015)

those are both really pretty eyeshadows :3 really hoping to get them


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 3, 2015)

The bag ipsy, lemme see the bagggggggggggg


----------



## Moonblossom (Apr 3, 2015)

Please Ipsy, anything but hair stuff. I just shaved the bulk of my hair off again yesterday ;_;


----------



## Jen51 (Apr 3, 2015)

Any chance someone has a list of what is in that last sneak peek?


----------



## Merra (Apr 3, 2015)

I hope that we get early access tonight. Wishful thinking maybe but it seems like things are rolling out fast, as far as the peeks go.


----------



## Stella Bella (Apr 3, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> Any chance someone has a list of what is in that last sneak peek?


The items are listed on MSA (spares my poor eyes from squinting at the computer screen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />):

Mullein &amp; Sparrow Tinted Lip and Cheek Balm

Redken Wind Blown

Juice Beauty

Klorane

Lather Ultra Light Face Lotion

Theorie Hair Serum

Hey Honey

Olive Lips


----------



## Moonblossom (Apr 3, 2015)

Stella A said:


> Mullein &amp; Sparrow Tinted Lip and Cheek Balm


Oh man, this looks adorable and I want it so bad. Which means I won't get it, of course XD

"You wanted the cute tint product? Here, have more hair stuff instead"


----------



## Jen51 (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks Stella A!


----------



## AshMarie484 (Apr 3, 2015)

New products are up to redeem your points with, got UD Velvet Liner for 500pts.


----------



## theori3 (Apr 3, 2015)

AshMarie484 said:


> New products are up to redeem your points with, got UD Velvet Liner for 500pts.


So many good options, regretting redeeming for a nyx butter lipstick now!


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Apr 3, 2015)

I hope that I get Klorane!!!


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Apr 3, 2015)

AshMarie484 said:


> New products are up to redeem your points with, got UD Velvet Liner for 500pts.


 Oooo, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Merra (Apr 4, 2015)

I saw one person post on ipsy FB their early access, I was so jealous.


----------



## Sunfish (Apr 4, 2015)

nikkita63 said:


> About a month ago, I was so tempted to drop a few hundred dollars on the balms line. I realized I could't use my kohl's 30% off so I delayed. But I am a little excited to try the eye shadow. but that's the problem with it ONE eye shadow. and when they say full size they mean a little square from a palette so... I'm excited but ipsy, a duo would have been better, a trio? a quad? I'm asking for a lot I know.


I'm a big fan of the Balm, but highly recommending purchasing on Hautelook as everything is 40-50% off, so a really great deal. They generally are on Hautelook every 3-4 months &amp; it's not usually the newest items but definitely not only super old products either. Last time in terms of palettes all but their newest was there; all of the blushes - reg &amp; instain - were available plus all the highlighters, many lip products, foundations/ concealers, &amp; skin care items. Some things do sell out before the sale is over but all in all it's a great deal. There is $5-10 shipping unless you spend over $100 (anywhere on Hautelook, not just from the Balm) &amp; b/c of how Hautelook is set up the shipping isn't the fastest but I'm a huge fan &amp; wanted to make sure you knew about it. They were last on the end of January so will most likely be back sometime between late April &amp; late May. If you haven't used Hautelook before feel free to use my invite link:link removed

There are many other great make-up brands on the site as well in addition to a wide variety of clothes, home goods, shoes/ accessories, &amp; more. Happy deal-getting!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 4, 2015)

Sunfish said:


> I'm a big fan of the Balm, but highly recommending purchasing on Hautelook as everything is 40-50% off, so a really great deal. They generally are on Hautelook every 3-4 months &amp; it's not usually the newest items but definitely not only super old products either. Last time in terms of palettes all but their newest was there; all of the blushes - reg &amp; instain - were available plus all the highlighters, many lip products, foundations/ concealers, &amp; skin care items. Some things do sell out before the sale is over but all in all it's a great deal. There is $5-10 shipping unless you spend over $100 (anywhere on Hautelook, not just from the Balm) &amp; b/c of how Hautelook is set up the shipping isn't the fastest but I'm a huge fan &amp; wanted to make sure you knew about it. They were last on the end of January so will most likely be back sometime between late April &amp; late May. If you haven't used Hautelook before feel free to use my invite link:link removed
> 
> There are many other great make-up brands on the site as well in addition to a wide variety of clothes, home goods, shoes/ accessories, &amp; more. Happy deal-getting!


Just a quick reminder - referral links/gathering are not allowed on MUT.


----------



## Moonblossom (Apr 4, 2015)

Merra said:


> I saw one person post on ipsy FB their early access, I was so jealous.


Wait, how? I don't see any early access on the site, I wonder why one person got it...


----------



## IMDawnP (Apr 4, 2015)

The person I saw posting had used their March e-mail dated 03/16/15, Preview Your March Glam Bag Now and when they clicked on it the April bag items showed up. I don't have my March e-mail so couldn't test it out.


----------



## IMDawnP (Apr 4, 2015)

Ok, someone just shared and when I typed it in something did come up. Here's the link I typed

https://www.ipsy.com/share/favproduct/?sid=email&amp;[email protected]=*[email protected]*&amp;utm_campaign=website&amp;utm_source=email&amp;utm_medium=email

The BOLD is where my e-mail address was. Delete just the bold and replace it with your own.


----------



## IMDawnP (Apr 4, 2015)

JulieG JulieG Nail Color

 
KCO Colors by Beauty Brands Cream Lipstick
 
theBalm Cosmetics NUDE Dude Eyeshadow Single
 
Crown Brush Oval Concealer Brush (C224) [SIZE=19.2000007629395px]Mullein &amp; Sparrow Mini Lip &amp; Cheek Tint[/SIZE]


IDK why it won't copy/paste properly. This is a list of what I am supposed to be getting.


----------



## Beckilg (Apr 4, 2015)

Mine says the same using last months link.


----------



## IMDawnP (Apr 4, 2015)

Try this 

https://www.ipsy.com/share/favproduct

If you logged out of your account last time you used it you may have to log in first before anything shows.


----------



## artemiss (Apr 4, 2015)

Mine:

*KCO Colors by Beauty Brands* Cream Lipstick

*Hikari Cosmetics* Blush
*LATHER *ultra light face lotion
*theBalm Cosmetics* NUDE Dude Eyeshadow Single
*Jo'rel Parker* Femina


----------



## AshMarie484 (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks Dawn.

Was really hoping for the Too Faced Melted. Mine says:

Julie G Nail Color

Klorane Dry Shampoo 

Hikari Blush

theBalm Nude Dude shadow

Crown Brush Oval Concealer Brush


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 4, 2015)

Mine shows:











I'm really happy with this bag!


----------



## AshMarie484 (Apr 4, 2015)

&lt;p&gt;That blush packaging is adorable &amp; the Elizabeth Arden packaging is so fancy and gorgeous. &lt;/p&gt;


----------



## Stella Bella (Apr 4, 2015)

According to the cheat (thanks IMDawnP!) I'm getting:

Pandora's Makeup Box Pink Carnation Blush

theBalm Cosmetics NUDE Dude Eyeshadow Single
MicaBeauty Eye Primer
Mullein &amp; Sparrow Mini Lip &amp; Cheek Tint
Elizabeth Arden Beautiful Color Moisturizing Lipstick
 

Also was hoping for the Too Faced Melted (who isn't?) but I'm happy overall with my bag.


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Apr 4, 2015)

Not super excited about the top coat, and I don't use concealer but overall it looks like a great bag for me. I love the double ended crown brush I got a few months back so I'm sure I will find a use for this one.


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm getting:




Overall happy with this bag


----------



## LadyGordon (Apr 4, 2015)

According to the cheat I'm getting:

Hey Honey Good Morning Honey Silk Facial Serum
Hikari Cosmetics Blush
theBalm cosmetics Nude Dude Eyeshadow in Flirty
Starlooks Satin Finish Lip Gloss
Jorel Parker Femina perfume
I'm happy overall, not big on perfume, but hey I'll try it!


----------



## deidrexo (Apr 5, 2015)

No two faced in anyone's bag so far.


----------



## theori3 (Apr 5, 2015)

Apparently I'm getting:

JulieG Nail Color

Hey Honey Serum

Aromachology Perfume

theBalm Eyeshadow Single

Starlooks Lip Gloss

&lt;_&lt; Not impressed... so jealous of the ladies getting the Elizabeth Arden Lipstick and the Mullein &amp; Sparrow Tint! This is definitely going to be my last Ipsy bag, and I was excited because it seemed like it could really be a good one. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (Apr 5, 2015)

I also get:

Elizabeth Arden Lipstick (Hopefully it doesn't have strong perfume smell)
Lip &amp; Cheek Tint
Pandora Blush

Mica Eye Primer
The Balm

I was hoping to get Melted to, but I owned one already so I'm fine without it. Plus if it's bright pink I won't use it anyway. This is one of the best bag I could wish for. I'm more than happy with it!

(I was hoping for no Lather (because it's free in the hotel I work) and no Klorane because I just got one in my BB)


----------



## Jen51 (Apr 5, 2015)

After asking for help a second time after getting identical or almost identical bags for a few months in a row and following tier recommendations I ended up getting three things in common between my two accounts.  Since one of them was something everyone was getting, there was really only two duplicates.  I'm getting:

Account 1:

Pandora's Blush

The Balm Eye Shadow

Mica Beauty Eye Primer

Mullein &amp; Sparrow Lip and Cheek Tint

Elizabeth Arden Lipstick

Account 2:

Julie G Nail Color

The Balm Eye Shadow

Mica Eye Primer

Gallany Lipstick

Mullein &amp; Sparrow Lip and Cheek Tint


----------



## jocelynalexis (Apr 5, 2015)

This is a horrible bag for me. I don't know who did me worse this month -ipsy or birchbox. :angry: I don't want a single item from this bag. The bag had better be cute or I'm rage quitting.


----------



## Moonblossom (Apr 5, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> Ok, someone just shared and when I typed it in something did come up. Here's the link I typed
> 
> https://www.ipsy.com/share/favproduct/?sid=email&amp;[email protected]=*[email protected]*&amp;utm_campaign=website&amp;utm_source=email&amp;utm_medium=email
> 
> The BOLD is where my e-mail address was. Delete just the bold and replace it with your own.


Sweet, thanks!

Apparently I am getting:

JulieG nail polish

Hikari blush

theBalm shadow

Klorane dry shampoo (blargh)

Mullein &amp; Sparrow tint (YAY!)


----------



## IMDawnP (Apr 5, 2015)

My bag is ok but TWO lip products ? I have blush selected and lip gloss but not lipstick. I wanted the Pandora blush. I'd have been fine with two blush products. Ipsy, I love you girl (the company) but you're brain dead.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 5, 2015)

Swaps!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/136594-april-2015-ipsy-swaps/


----------



## de422 (Apr 5, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> Try this
> 
> https://www.ipsy.com/share/favproduct
> 
> If you logged out of your account last time you used it you may have to log in first before anything shows.


Thanks for the cool link Dawn. I'm kinda hoping it's somehow not an accurate portrayal of my bag though!! Nothing I wanted and only one thing I'll get any use from


----------



## beastiegirl (Apr 5, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Apparently I'm getting:
> 
> JulieG Nail Color
> 
> ...


Bag twins! Not excited about it either.  Maybe the perfume will smell nice? I'm not a lip gloss person so that's a downer.  The nail polish might not suck? I'm hoping it'll be better in person.


----------



## amyd1259 (Apr 5, 2015)

My bag:

TheBalm Eyeshadow

Too Faced Melted

Olive Lip Balm

Crown Brush

Mica Beauty Eye Primer

Not loving this bag. I already own the Eye Primer and the Melted lippie. And I really don't need more lip balm or brushes. Its a decent bag. Just not a good fit for me.


----------



## Katie McBee (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm getting the popular Blush / MICA / EA hippie / tint / Balm combo and am for once really and truly pleased. Ironically I think this will still be my last bag. I redeemed for a NYX lipstick and after reviewing all my old bags I realized there were very few months I was actually happy with what I got compared to the selection. Seems like a good bag for ipsy and I to part ways on!


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for the cheat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm getting

Pandora blush

Olive lip balm

Crown concealer brush

JulieG nail polish

The Balm

I'm happy with this! All of it will get used. I just hope the nail polish is a fun shade!


----------



## babiegurl37 (Apr 5, 2015)

LAWD! I'm canceling again! Out of all the lippies that they have to offer, I couldn't get ONE? I not only get blush that I do not wear but they also gave me lip and cheek tint??? Mascara too! I'm refusing delivery. I'm just that fed up!


----------



## Jwhackers (Apr 5, 2015)

I can't seem to get that link to work, I wonder if they figured out people were getting early access early and changed it? bummer.


----------



## mellee (Apr 5, 2015)

Doesn't work for me, either.  Just opens back to the Ipsy homepage.


----------



## Ashley Deffert (Apr 5, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> Try this
> 
> https://www.ipsy.com/share/favproduct
> 
> If you logged out of your account last time you used it you may have to log in first before anything shows.


I'm getting frustrated... I've tried this link and the one before, several different ways. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong but it isn't working! =(


----------



## Ashley Deffert (Apr 5, 2015)

Jwhackers said:


> I can't seem to get that link to work, I wonder if they figured out people were getting early access early and changed it? bummer.


I tried the link when it was first posted and it didn't work for me then either


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Apr 5, 2015)

Jwhackers said:


> I can't seem to get that link to work, I wonder if they figured out people were getting early access early and changed it? bummer.


I tried again out of curiosity and mine isn't accessible anymore either. Ipsy must have fixed the loop hole lol. I'm sorry you missed out but I think there will be early access tomorrow.


----------



## deidrexo (Apr 6, 2015)

babiegurl37 said:


> LAWD! I'm canceling again! Out of all the lippies that they have to offer, I couldn't get ONE? I not only get blush that I do not wear but they also gave me lip and cheek tint??? Mascara too! I'm refusing delivery. I'm just that fed up!


I rage cancelled last month. My friend has been trying to cancel, and even emailed them to cancel and they charged her this month. What makes it worse is that she took lipstick off her quiz and ipsy is sending her a lip stick AND balm.

So some people get two lip products and others get none?! Their ipsy match is a joke these days.

Edit: month not night


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (Apr 6, 2015)

@@deidrexo It happened to me before a few months ago. I never chose eye shadow in my profile in 18 months with ipsy, and ipsy sent me 2 eye shadows and eye shadow brush in the same month! (January) I complained on their facebook and not only didn't they offer to help, they blocked me from posting on the facebook ..

That was the worst experience for me with ipsy. But there were also some better part with them and their customer service too. I tried choosing less things I wanted on my ipsymatch and gave it one last month, and it worked! So, April is coming, and I'm still subscribed!


----------



## Merra (Apr 6, 2015)

I did use that link to peek into what I may be getting in my glam bag, if it is accurate then I will be receiving the balm eye shadow, an eye primer, the pandora blush, hot pink nail polish, and the olive lips. That all sounds okay to me except the Chapstick, there were so many great lip colors this month and I would rather receive anything but that one. We'll see if it changes, I hope so. Lol


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 6, 2015)

I rage quit last month too, but I am curious as to what Ipsy considered a "bohemian clutch". March we were promised a floral print and it looked more like Jackson Pollock attempts watercolor splatter painting. I would be sad if I missed a cute bag.


----------



## Merra (Apr 6, 2015)

Did you guys see Dr. Brandt died.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarahtyler (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm getting:

Julie G nail polish - Yay!

Hikari Cosmetics Blush - OK (I loooove blush but would have preferred trying the other brand or the stain)

The Balm Eyeshadow - Yay!

Mica Beauty Primer - Eh, I like their stuff but would never pay for it

Klorane Dry Shampoo - Yay!

Overall it's a good bag for me. I'll use everything. I'm just super sad that there are so many lipsticks and I didn't get any. I'm jealous of everyone who got Elizabeth Arden Lipstick and Mullein &amp; Sparrow Tint. Bag envy is a scourge.


----------



## kayla0906 (Apr 6, 2015)

this is my bag. absolutely SICK of these damned crown brushes... also, WHY DID I GET TWO LIP PRODUCTS?! ugh. I think i'm saying goodbye to ipsy this time.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Apr 6, 2015)

Early Access is live! =] I'm getting: 

Muellin &amp; Sparrow tint (yay!)

Hikari blush (yay!)

theBalm (yay!)

Starlooks gloss (ugh)

Theorie hair serum (ugh-SO tired of hair products that I never use) 

3/5 but the gloss will probably get used eventually so a pretty good bag overall.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Apr 6, 2015)

so according to early access. 

Hey honey serum (nope I use maracuja oil)

Hikari blush (I have like 7 or so in my drawer)

The Balm shadow

Starlooks lip gloss (seems like I have it already so meh)

Mullen &amp; Sparrow Lip and Cheek tint (again I have too many blushes and I'm getting the Cargo one from Birchbox)

I knew I wouldn't get the one thing I wanted Too Faced  It's the one they probably only have 10 of.  Again where's the equality of bags.  LOL sounds funny but true.  I've NEVER gotten any too faced product from them.  ugh thinking of cancelling but probably won't.


----------



## Katie McBee (Apr 6, 2015)

Just saw the EA lippie is Red Door Red, which I'm so excited for!! Also, someone randomly posted on Instagram that they requested their "one time swap" in which you can request ONCE for ONE item for ipsy to swap something in your bag. I've never heard of this, so not sure it's legit, but it seemed interesting. Anyone heard of this?


----------



## Moonblossom (Apr 6, 2015)

Katie McBee said:


> Just saw the EA lippie is Red Door Red, which I'm so excited for!! Also, someone randomly posted on Instagram that they requested their "one time swap" in which you can request ONCE for ONE item for ipsy to swap something in your bag. I've never heard of this, so not sure it's legit, but it seemed interesting. Anyone heard of this?


I'm not sure how that would work, because by the time the glam rooms go live the Canadian bags have generally already been put in the mail... Also what would happen if everyone knew about this and like, tried to swap the Essence mascara or a similarly easy to find/inexpensive/not coveted item for the Too Faced lippie or some other very in-demand product?


----------



## CindyLouBou (Apr 6, 2015)

I love everything but I'm irritated about the nail polish. I have it on there that I don't want any kind of nail polish and rated the last nail polish i got as low as possible. They really need a new system. But I do like the rest of the bag very much. It's a full variety of makeup.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Apr 6, 2015)

sarahtyler said:


> I'm getting:
> 
> Julie G nail polish - Yay!
> 
> ...


If it makes you feel better I'm a little envious of your Klorane dry shampoo and Mica eye primer Fortunately there is a lot of good stuff to go around this month and since I like what I'm getting the bag envy doesn't sting so bad.


----------



## Sunfish (Apr 6, 2015)

Anyone else not seeing their early access yet? I was charged on the 3rd rather than the 1st b/c of a problem w/ billing update page (it wasn't allowing updates) but don't see why that should matter. I was still billed 3 days ago @ this point.


----------



## jtimessix (Apr 6, 2015)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Early Access is live! =] I'm getting:
> 
> Muellin &amp; Sparrow tint (yay!)
> 
> ...


I'm getting the same items, I really like the April bag!! It looks like it is going to be a material weave bag, not a plastic one.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 6, 2015)

Update: I've been having a weird issue with Ipsy. I was supposedly cancelled last month but it didn't go through. I wrote back to CS. They didn't explain what happened but did remove the charges. I can't help but wonder if this has something to do with all the upgrades to the website.


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Apr 6, 2015)

Well it looks like the cheat was accurate. I am a little bummed ny first polish is a topcoat not a color, and that I'm getting a concealer brush but not concealed I could try it with, but overall I am happy.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Apr 6, 2015)

jtimessix said:


> I'm getting the same items, I really like the April bag!! It looks like it is going to be a material weave bag, not a plastic one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it does look nice! I'm excited about that too! Ipsy has been steppin' their game up the last few months! =]


----------



## buffyfanify (Apr 6, 2015)

Bag 1: 

Julie G (boo)

Hey Honey (yay, but don't want two)

Starlooks lip gloss (again don't want two)

theBalm (most excited about the discount code)

Aromachology (yay!)

Bag 2:

Julie G 

Hey Honey 

Starlooks lip gloss

theBalm 

Mullein and Sparrow Tint (so excited!)

I've been getting two bags for several months now and this is the first time that there is significant overlap.  Pretty bummed about that.


----------



## nikkita63 (Apr 6, 2015)

I opened my sisters glam bag before my own and didn't check the account. I got myself all excited and was totally disappointed when I realized it was hers. I didn't get a bad bag, the value is definitely there but I got the dry shampoo and I will use it but I really wanted that natural tinted lip and cheek balm that my sister received!


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Apr 7, 2015)

Don't know if this applies here, but I got my Milani Ipsy Offer today, and I am so excited for it. Especially because the lipstick is darker in person than in photo, and the rose blush is almost to pretty to use. Almost.


----------



## Merra (Apr 7, 2015)

My Beautifully Bohemian glam bag.

Mica - I like eye primer so this should be good

Pandora's - This blush caught my eye in the sneak peeks, makes the bag for me.

JulieG - I like nail polish, love hot pink shades, and I saw that Kathleen Lights raved about this polish; so good!

The balm - I like eyeshadow and I really hope to receive the flirty shade as purple looks much better on my skin tone.

Olive Lips - so incredibly boring, I read another ipsters saying how great it is but let's face it -its an olive Chapstick.

Bag design - it's different, can't wait to see it IRL.


----------



## Merra (Apr 7, 2015)

*Photo didn't add to my post


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm getting:

-JulieG nail polish: Meh, don't like hot pink polish, but I did want a polish so this will probably end up being used eventually.

-Starlooks lip gloss: Really?! All the pretty lipsticks and I get a lip gloss? -.- I hate lip gloss.

-TheBalm eyedshadow: Yay!

-Lather face lotion: Not exciting, but I can always use more face lotion.

-Aromachology perfume. Love getting perfume so I'm super excited about this.

Overall really only excited about the eyeshadow and perfume, but I will end up using everything (even the lipgloss.) I wish I would have gotten a lipstick instead though.


----------



## bridgigolf (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm pretty happy with my bag this month, I'm getting:

Pandora's Makeup Box-pink carnation blush  (yay, I'm intrigued)

The Balm eyeshadow (yay!)

MicaBeauty eye primer  (yay)

Mullein &amp; Sparrow tint (again, intrigued)

Elizabeth Arden lipstick (yay, especially that we know the color now!)

so, pretty impressed with my bag overall, glad I am getting all makeup for once.  I only have a little bit of bag envy, over the Too Faced (that apparently noone is getting), the dry shampoo and the perfume, because in my year and a half with ipsy, they've never given me a perfume.


----------



## Sunfish (Apr 7, 2015)

Kelly Dee said:


> Don't know if this applies here, but I got my Milani Ipsy Offer today, and I am so excited for it. Especially because the lipstick is darker in person than in photo, and the rose blush is almost to pretty to use. Almost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have two if the rose blushes &amp; what's super cool about the pattern is that it is so dimensional that it lasts for a REALLY long time (unlike most embossing a that are nowhere to be seen after 2-3 uses).

Even aside from how pretty it is, I really enjoy them as blushes. I love the Milani lipsticks too...both the originals &amp; the new mattes. which type/ shade did you get?

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 7, 2015)

I can't even see mine yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunfish (Apr 7, 2015)

Just a quick FYI for anyone who hasn't used it:

The Julie G nail polish formula is GREAT. Definitely one of my 2-3 faves. I don't have every shade but have quite a few - crenels, shimmers, glitters, &amp; textures - &amp; love them all.

Also - not sure if the top coat that has been mentioned is Julie G or something else, but her top coat is also one of my faves. Up there for me w/ Seche Vite &amp; in some ways better b/c it doesn't have the shrinkage issue of SV &amp; isn't as toxic. I bought two bottles the last time it was on sale @ Rite Aid.

P.S. My bag - which should be early access?! - still isn't showing up


----------



## Sunfish (Apr 7, 2015)

LethalLesal said:


> I can't even see mine yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Are you supposed to have early access?

I am &amp; can't see mine either

My payment went through on the 3rd (as that was the first thing I checked).

Not a huge deal but annoying especially b/c there are lots of items I'm seeing that I'd actually be happy to receive.

Also it annoys me that they have SO many Facebook share incentives to begin with so to give into that &amp; then not reap the benefit annoys me all the more, ya know? It's not the first time it's happened either.

Ah well. Like I said on a post yesterday, if this were the biggest problem in my life I would be in great shape!


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 7, 2015)

Sunfish said:


> Are you supposed to have early access?
> 
> I am &amp; can't see mine either
> 
> ...


I'm not really too sure!  I usually do get early access, it pops up when I visit the Ipsy homepage.  Yeah, not a huge deal, I'd just like to see!


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Apr 7, 2015)

Sunfish said:


> I have two if the rose blushes &amp; what's super cool about the pattern is that it is so dimensional that it lasts for a REALLY long time (unlike most embossing a that are nowhere to be seen after 2-3 uses).
> 
> Even aside from how pretty it is, I really enjoy them as blushes. I love the Milani lipsticks too...both the originals &amp; the new mattes. which type/ shade did you get?
> 
> Enjoy your goodies!


It's a matte in confident. The color has stayed vibrant through my whole work day with just one light application. Even after coffee and lunch I didn't need to reapply, and the amount of transfer is very minimal.


----------



## Sunfish (Apr 7, 2015)

Kelly Dee said:


> It's a matte in confident. The color has stayed vibrant through my whole work day with just one light application. Even after coffee and lunch I didn't need to reapply, and the amount of transfer is very minimal.


Awesome- that's definitely one of my two faves, though I can't find it at the moment so am hoping it didn't fall out of a pocket or bag when I was somewhere other than in my own apartment. If I see Milani on sale before I find it I may just buy another as it's definitely one I like enough to eventually use up &amp; wouldn't mind keeping one in my bag or car (when not summer meltable weather) &amp; still have one w/ my makeup. Plus I'm certain that the best way to find the lost one is to purchase another!

And yes I've had good wear time also, though not quite as good as you in re: to beverages (but nothing to complain about).

Enjoy!


----------



## mellee (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey Honey Good Morning - Honey Silk Facial Serum
Hikari Cosmetics Blush
theBalm Cosmetics NUDE Dude Eyeshadow Single
Starlooks Satin Finish Lip Gloss
and
Jo'rel Parker Femina perfume

I'm pretty pleased with my bag.  Not a huge fan of gloss.  I would much rather have had one of the lipsticks.  But I'm sure in the future the sample gods will bring me more lipstick than I can ever wear.  =)


----------



## 5alt (Apr 7, 2015)

Is it just me, or is the Jo'rel Parker Femina perfume just a rebranding of Harvey Prince Hello? The website takes you to Harvey Prince and the description is basically a cut n' paste of the Hello product description.


----------



## mellee (Apr 7, 2015)

5alt said:


> Is it just me, or is the Jo'rel Parker Femina perfume just a rebranding of Harvey Prince Hello? The website takes you to Harvey Prince and the description is basically a cut n' paste of the Hello product description.


Oh, gosh, I hope not!  I don't like Hello!


----------



## mellee (Apr 7, 2015)

I emailed and asked them, and got a reply already.  (They're very quick and nice at the company, I must say!)  Yep - the two are the same.  Strange, since they have such a wide line of products in Hello.

Bummer.  Hello SO clashes with my chemistry.  =(


----------



## 5alt (Apr 7, 2015)

It IS odd, Hello is by far their most popular fragrance. Rebranding seems unnecessary.

Sorry I kinda put a damper on your bag, though ;A;


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 8, 2015)

Just figured the value of my April bag: $50


----------



## mellee (Apr 8, 2015)

5alt said:


> It IS odd, Hello is by far their most popular fragrance. Rebranding seems unnecessary.
> 
> Sorry I kinda put a damper on your bag, though ;A;


Eh - no worries.  I rarely hang my hopes on the perfume in a box, because scents tend to turn weird on me.  =)  I'm still excited for the rest!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 8, 2015)

5alt said:


> It IS odd, Hello is by far their most popular fragrance. Rebranding seems unnecessary.
> 
> Sorry I kinda put a damper on your bag, though ;A;


I vaguely remember last year there was some drama within the company about ownership, so maybe this has something to do with that.


----------



## babiegurl37 (Apr 8, 2015)

I guess my email crying irked Ipsy. They are sending me a bonus item.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Apr 9, 2015)

I'll be getting:

Julie G nail polish:  Color is okay so it will be used.

KCO lipstick:  So the company has 60 colors and Ipsy picks Natural Born Beauty and decides to send it to this pale girl who looks like a CSI morgue scene extra when wearing nude lips.  Ugh.

The Balm:  I think either color will be nice.  But I really need to start using up eyeshadow.  I have the Chocolate Bar from Too Faced and it is hardly dented.

Crown Concealer Brush:  I'm sure it's nice.  I'm sure some will love it.  I'm sure I told Ipsy tools are NOT for me.  Sigh.

Mullein &amp; Sparrow:  Could be interesting. 

So, sort of a meh bag for me.


----------



## liliana.ro (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm a little annoyed that I'm getting blush, lipstick, and cheek/lip tint in the same bag but at least they look promising. I've gotten blush and eyeshadow 3 months in a row, but my bags have gotten better since I cleared my whole quiz.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Apr 10, 2015)

liliana.ro said:


> I'm a little annoyed that I'm getting blush, lipstick, and cheek/lip tint in the same bag but at least they look promising. I've gotten blush and eyeshadow 3 months in a row, but my bags have gotten better since I cleared my whole quiz.


My sister cleared hers too and she ended up with the illusive Melted lipstick this month.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Apr 10, 2015)

Slightly off topic, but how hard is it to subscribe to Ipsy again if you cancel your account? 

I just looked back over my 1 year's worth of bags and while I have enjoyed getting the monthly mailings, I haven't been overly wowed each month.   I find that I am liking Birchbox better (althought that is probably because of the points).

I am thinking of taking a break from Ipsy, but want to be able to easily sign back up (you know, without the waitlist, the Facebook thing, etc.)


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm so disappointed.

Theorie hair serum

Balm shadow

Star looks gloss

Essence mascara

Femina perfume.

I forgot to take perfume off after the Demeter I wanted. I rarely like perfume. Huge bummer. I have too much mascara. I don't wear gloss often and have too much. I really wanted the Arden lipstick. I hope the serum isn't oil. Maybe the hair serum and shadow will save this bag but I doubt it.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 10, 2015)

JayneDoe13 said:


> Slightly off topic, but how hard is it to subscribe to Ipsy again if you cancel your account?
> 
> I just looked back over my 1 year's worth of bags and while I have enjoyed getting the monthly mailings, I haven't been overly wowed each month.   I find that I am liking Birchbox better (althought that is probably because of the points).
> 
> I am thinking of taking a break from Ipsy, but want to be able to easily sign back up (you know, without the waitlist, the Facebook thing, etc.)


They will most likely send you emails begging you to come back without having to sit on the waiting list. There has been a mass exodus with Birchbox going to Canada and more subs coming out. They send spoilers trying to temp you to return like "all Ipsters will get one of these eye shadows from The Balm."

I feel like Ipsy is more for teens and tweens. Only a few people ever get the super pricey items. I have a yearly BB sub and also get 3B. The latter is $12 but everyone gets the same bag and it's never drug or dollar store quality.


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Apr 10, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> They will most likely send you emails begging you to come back without having to sit on the waiting list. There has been a mass exodus with Birchbox going to Canada and more subs coming out. They send spoilers trying to temp you to return like "all Ipsters will get one of these eye shadows from The Balm."
> 
> I feel like Ipsy is more for teens and tweens. Only a few people ever get the super pricey items. I have a yearly BB sub and also get 3B. The latter is $12 but everyone gets the same bag and it's never drug or dollar store quality.


I feel like its very narrow minded of you to assume only teens or tweens would be interested in drugstore brands of makeup. I'm 24 and while I have loved the high end samples I have gotten from ipsy (and I generally get at least one every other month)I prefer the more inexpensive items I get because I know I will never buy the expensive items for myself.


----------



## theori3 (Apr 10, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> They will most likely send you emails begging you to come back without having to sit on the waiting list. There has been a mass exodus with Birchbox going to Canada and more subs coming out. They send spoilers trying to temp you to return like "all Ipsters will get one of these eye shadows from The Balm."
> 
> I feel like Ipsy is more for teens and tweens. Only a few people ever get the super pricey items. I have a yearly BB sub and also get 3B. The latter is $12 but everyone gets the same bag and it's never drug or dollar store quality.


I think a fair number of the brands featured in 3B actually are considered the equivalent of drug store quality in Korea, it's just brands that are less well known outside of Asia.


----------



## sassy_ (Apr 11, 2015)

The mullein &amp; sparrow lip tint smells foul... something's definitely off


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 11, 2015)

sassy_ said:


> The mullein &amp; sparrow lip tint smells foul... something's definitely off


That's a shame - I was really looking forward to that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sisipie (Apr 11, 2015)

Well, I'm finally cancelling my subscription. For me, the last 5 or so bags have been underwhelming to sometimes just plain awful. I think I used to be afraid of what I would miss out on if I cancelled, but I realized that I've been missing out every month on products that I would've liked to receive but didn't get in my bag, no matter how many times I retook the quiz.

But they sure don't make it easy to cancel. I've gone through their ridiculous multi-step cancellation process several times now but can't get a confirmation email. I just sent an email to customer service, so hopefully this will all be resolved soon. I'm just glad I didn't procrastinate and try to do this towards the end of the month, because I surely would've been charged for another bag.

I think I'm done venting now. *Sigh*.

ETA: That was fast! They got back to me and cancelled my subscription while I was writing this post. I'm actually kind of impressed. I mean, it's after 5 P.M. on a Saturday. I wasn't expecting to get a response until Monday at the earliest.


----------



## Merra (Apr 11, 2015)

Just found out that I'm getting the balm eye shadow in the shade Fit. I've been subscribed for 5 months and I've already received 4 shadows in that same color. OMG


----------



## deidrexo (Apr 11, 2015)

Looking at Instagram, it seems most of the bags with the melted is their first or second bag only.


----------



## Merra (Apr 11, 2015)

deidrexo said:


> Looking at Instagram, it seems most of the bags with the melted is their first or second bag only.


I was thinking that too! I wouldn't be surprised if that's actually intentional.


----------



## sassy_ (Apr 11, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> That's a shame - I was really looking forward to that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Maybe I will try emailing Ipsy to see - I read on Instagram quite a few people thought it went rancid


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Apr 11, 2015)

Merra said:


> I was thinking that too! I wouldn't be surprised if that's actually intentional.


My sister got the Melted and she has been with Ipsy almost a year. She has nothing marked on her quiz, which may be a factor.


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 11, 2015)

Tiffanytinsw said:


> My sister got the Melted and she has been with Ipsy almost a year. She has nothing marked on her quiz, which may be a factor.


Nothing at all?

I changed my quiz to only 2 items on each category (no stylists, semi-adventurous, and semi-comfortable with makeup) 2 months ago - hasn't really helped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liliana.ro (Apr 12, 2015)

I bet giving a lot of new subscribers a really high end item (compared to other brands featured this month) was a way of enticing them to stay or maybe even get referrals.

I remember when I first signed up 3 years ago almost everything in my bag was full size or high end. Now we get crap like that Starlooks gloss almost every month.

Sorry, I know some people like it but I found it to be very cheap and it's been featured forever now.


----------



## artemiss (Apr 12, 2015)

JayneDoe13 said:


> I'll be getting:
> 
> Julie G nail polish:  Color is okay so it will be used.
> 
> ...


This has been my overall experience with subs..they see fair and immediately think I want the palest cool-toned shade available. Because there is nothing hotter than a ghost-white green-eyed redhead in light blue pinks, &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Apr 12, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> Nothing at all?
> 
> I changed my quiz to only 2 items on each category (no stylists, semi-adventurous, and semi-comfortable with makeup) 2 months ago - hasn't really helped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


She doesn't have anything marked at all. She got Klorane and Too Faced which are both high end products.


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 12, 2015)

Tiffanytinsw said:


> She doesn't have anything marked at all. She got Klorane and Too Faced which are both high end products.


I will try that for next month.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Apr 13, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> I will try that for next month.


I hope it works out for you! It definitely can't hurt to try.


----------



## kayla0906 (Apr 13, 2015)

I still havent seen my bag on insta. I think i'm the only person ipsy screwed with two lip products.


----------



## KMED1 (Apr 13, 2015)

New 500 point item up!  It's the tarte deluxe double detox Amazonian clay exfoliating facial mask.

I cashed in some points.  I'm very excited to try this out!


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Apr 13, 2015)

I love Tarte products! I redeemed too, even though I swore I was going to save up for a 1000 point item lol.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Apr 13, 2015)

Very happy with the value of my bag!

The Hikari blush is huge, I will definitely have use for the Mullein and Sparrow lip tint, face lotion, and Mica eye primer and the Balm eyeshadow is such a pretty color. I am excited because besides the Balm, I haven't tried any of these brands before.


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Apr 14, 2015)

kayla0906 said:


> I still havent seen my bag on insta. I think i'm the only person ipsy screwed with two lip products.


Which bag did you get?


----------



## Fashion Diva (Apr 14, 2015)

I loved my bag this month, best I've gotten in a year by far. I got the Hikari blush (now that's full size), the Balm shadow (tiny but cute packaging as with all of their products), the hot pink polish, a Crown shadow brush and the Klorane dry shampoo. I wasn't expecting to like the bag as much as I do since I'm not really into the boho-chic look in general but it turned out to be one of my all time faves. I had recently been getting a lot of lip glosses and balms, which I really don't care for at all (sending lip gloss to me is a cheap cop out subs use so they can claim they sent a "full size" item and/or because they're cheap). The product selection had started looking pretty redundant too with too many holdovers from last months. I'm happy to see some fresh new products find their way into my bag for a change!


----------



## Sunfish (Apr 14, 2015)

kayla0906 said:


> I still havent seen my bag on insta. I think i'm the only person ipsy screwed with two lip products.


I'm not getting even one lippie &amp; would love to be getting two! Also bummed I'm not receiving a blush

My bag isn't horrible but w/ all the great lip &amp; cheek product options I'm definitely disappointed to be getting zero of either. I didn't think a lippie or blush was too much to expect/ wish for but apparently it was. And to top that off I'm getting THREE lotions/ creams in my birchbox! Really?!

I'm getting:

Mally Eyeliner - my bag's saving grace as I've been wanting to try this. Fingers crossed it's as good as I've heard, ESP for the waterline.

Julie G polish - I love the brand but need another standard colored pink polish like a hole in the head

Aromachology perfume - I'm not into floral scents so I'll give it a sniff but it's not likely to be a winner for me

Theorie Argan Oil Hair Serum - my bathroom is overflowing w/ hair products I will never be able to get through; I have short hair &amp; use very little product so I really am not thrilled to be getting yet another similar hair item. Ugh.

Balm shadow - not earth shatteringly thrilling, esp since I'll likely get the palette it's from on Hautelook eventually, but okay as I'll make use of either color


----------



## kayla0906 (Apr 14, 2015)

Kelly Dee said:


> Which bag did you get?


NUDE Dude Eyeshadow Single

Oval Concealer Brush

Lash Princess Mascara

The Olive Lip Balm

Gallany Cosmetics Lipstick


----------



## beastiegirl (Apr 14, 2015)

Alright - bag just arrived so here are some snap judgements:

theBalm eyeshadow - I got Fit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ipsy, please! No more copper/beige/tan shadows for the love of all that's holy! I never wear them and I have a lifetime supply for someone else!  That said, nice formula when I swatched it.  My sister will like it.

JulieG nail colour - nice enough but not an exciting shade for me (especially after this month's SquareHue offered some really nice springy shades)

Hey Honey serum - seems interesting. . . looking forward to give this a try

Starlooks lip gloss - what a waste of time! This is a) tiny, b ) not a shade a like, c) kind of sticky and d) I guess the shade doesn't matter that much b/c there's virtually no colour pay-off, just kind of shimmery

Aromachology perfume - this I like! And it's a decent size too (I was expecting a little sample)

I also like the bag even though I didn't think I would.

All told, 1 like, 2 we'll sees and 2 absolute disappointments. . . not my fave month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Apr 14, 2015)

Got my bag today and it's a winner!

The bag itself is cute and a decent quality.

I got the Balm shadow in Flirty and it's so pretty! It's a copperish purple that makes my brown eyes pop. My first the Balm product and it didn't disappoint  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The Pandora blush is gorgeous! It's a warm pink that will look great for spring/summer and it's highly pigmented. A little goes a long way.

The concealer brush is nice too, always happy for tools and brushes.

I got the Olive lip balm in Oats and Honey. It feels great on my lips and will get used up.

The Julie G nail polish is bright pink. It looks good with my skin tone but it's just not a shade I see myself reaching for often. I painted my nails with it today and will see how long it lasts before I decide if I like the formula.


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Apr 14, 2015)

Got my bag today, a whole day earlier than my estimated delivery date.

Holy cow the balm shadow is so tiny, I mean like seriously at first I thought it was missing. I haven't swatched it yet (confession I'm writing this on my way home from work) but the color looks nice and I am glad it isn't bigger because I have several similar shades.

The mullein &amp; sparrow tint goes on sooooo much paler than I thought it would in the tin. I saw a few people say it smelled off to them, and I think I know why. In the tin it has a pretty noticeable patchouli smell. Once its on it isn't as strong, but as that is one of my least favorite scents I don't know that I will use it a lot.

The Elizabeth Arden lipstick packaging is so freaking pretty. I swatched it on my hand and the color looks nice, although after rubbing it off a bit it was very pink, so I don't know how much I will wear it. Gonna have to give it an honest go tomorrow and see what its staying power is.

Still not super excited about the julieG matte top coat, but my polish was wearing out anyway so I'll try it out tonight.

And the crown brush is as soft and nice feeling as the last one I got.

Overall I'm pretty happy with my bag. There are things I would have rather tried but sometimes ipsy surprises me and knows me better than I do.


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (Apr 15, 2015)

I've read on my swap group on facebook that they found mold in 1) Mica Eye Primer 2) Lip &amp; Cheek Tint.

Please take a look at your items before you use it. I haven't got mine yet and I'm suppose to get both in my bag. I was really looking forward to them but now I'm scared to use it. I don't want to take a risk putting bad items on my eyelids/lips.


----------



## biedazzle (Apr 15, 2015)

Maybe I'm confused but I don't see how this bag is different than most. Wasn't it supposed to be a clutch?


----------



## button6004 (Apr 15, 2015)

I got my bag yesterday.

The Elizabeth Arden lipstick is so lovely.  The packaging is beautiful and the color is great.  Its funny a previous poster said it reads pink because my husband thought it was pink lipstick, not red.  But its really pretty and smooth.

I did NOT like the mullen and sparrow tint.  I swatched it on my hand and the patchouli scent...no.  I don't know why you would put patchouli in something that can go on the lips.

The Pandora blush is pretty and smooth and well pigmented.  I just wish the packaging was better (I don't have a Z-palette to put it in, so its a bit awkward).

I'm testing the mica primer today.  If it works on my super oily eyes, great.  If not, its getting passed on to someone else.

The Balm Fit shadow is pretty.  I would have liked flirty more I think, but I like it.  I'm actually mad that I bought Nude Tude because I don't like it much, and looking at Nude Dude, I'll probably love that one.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 15, 2015)

Yay! I got my first IPSY bag after a year off the program. I'm really excited about getting this bag again and sampling new items.

Here are my goodies:



Spoiler


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Apr 15, 2015)

button6004 said:


> I got my bag yesterday.
> 
> The Elizabeth Arden lipstick is so lovely. The packaging is beautiful and the color is great. Its funny a previous poster said it reads pink because my husband thought it was pink lipstick, not red. But its really pretty and smooth.
> 
> ...


I'm glad I'm not the only one who saw the Elizabeth Arden as pinky. I agree with you though, it is so silky and nice to wear.


----------



## KMED1 (Apr 15, 2015)

I received both of my bags yesterday. My one bag had the KCO Lipstick. I opened it to check out the color and it was broken in 3 pieces. My other bag had MicaBeauty eye primer and there was mold in it and my Mullein &amp; Sparrow had a horrible rancid smell to it. I emailed them and have yet to hear anything back


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 15, 2015)

biedazzle said:


> Maybe I'm confused but I don't see how this bag is different than most. Wasn't it supposed to be a clutch?


Now that you mention it, I do remember some spoiler bit about a clutch.  Weird!  

It's still a really cute bag though.


----------



## razor762 (Apr 15, 2015)

mellee said:


> I emailed and asked them, and got a reply already.  (They're very quick and nice at the company, I must say!)  Yep - the two are the same.  Strange, since they have such a wide line of products in Hello.
> 
> Bummer.  Hello SO clashes with my chemistry.  =(


Thanks for confirming this. I put it on after I got my bag yesterday, and immediately thought, "This smells exactly like Hello". Bummer. I already have a rollerball of Hello.


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Apr 15, 2015)

KMED1 said:


> I received both of my bags yesterday. My one bag had the KCO Lipstick. I opened it to check out the color and it was broken in 3 pieces. My other bag had MicaBeauty eye primer and there was mold in it and my Mullein &amp; Sparrow had a horrible rancid smell to it. I emailed them and have yet to hear anything back


So I got a response about the mica and mullein and sparrow on facebook.Allegedly the primer was tested for microbes before leaving the factory and being sent to ipsy and was fine?

And the cheek and lip tint has some kind of root in it that apparently can affect texture? Which is why some people are finding black grittiness?

Both answers sound kinda iffy to me.


----------



## deidrexo (Apr 15, 2015)

biedazzle said:


> Maybe I'm confused but I don't see how this bag is different than most. Wasn't it supposed to be a clutch?


It was supposed to be a clutch! I remember because i was mad they would have a clutch when I just cancelled.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Apr 15, 2015)

JayneDoe13 said:


> I'll be getting:
> 
> Julie G nail polish:  Color is okay so it will be used.
> 
> ...


Okay....so, yes, I'm quoting myself....

I was all set to use my points on something and give Ipsy a rest for a bit.  Darned if I didn't get all excited when my pink package showed up....I have a problem!

I decided to go ahead and try the KCO and actually think the color is pretty nice.  It is a bit matte, but I can cure that with a bit of gloss.

I really won't use the brush.  I was hoping I could use it for something else, but it is too hard for eye shadow and too small for foundation.  I'll be finding a new home for that.

I got Flirty in the Balm so that worked out well.

I guess I'm not sure about the Mullein &amp; Sparrow.  Mine doesn't seem to have any tint once I use it.  And, it does have an odd smell......I don't think it has gone bad, but I think another scent might have been better.  I will just use this as a lip balm.  The tin is super cute though.


----------



## IMDawnP (Apr 16, 2015)

thisisnotpimwee said:


> I've read on my swap group on facebook that they found mold in 1) Mica Eye Primer 2) Lip &amp; Cheek Tint.
> 
> Please take a look at your items before you use it. I haven't got mine yet and I'm suppose to get both in my bag. I was really looking forward to them but now I'm scared to use it. I don't want to take a risk putting bad items on my eyelids/lips.


I knew your name seemed familiar to me. Looks like we are in the same group!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 16, 2015)

The mold speculation got so big Ipsy had to email us about it. Really?

That's a little silly, when I opened my eye base last night it appeared like air bubbles to me. How that becomes mold I'll never know. Come to think of it, I've never seen mold grown on any cosmetics before. I'm too afraid to google it.


----------



## button6004 (Apr 16, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> The mold speculation got so big Ipsy had to email us about it. Really?
> 
> That's a little silly, when I opened my eye base last night it appeared like air bubbles to me. How that becomes mold I'll never know. Come to think of it, I've never seen mold grown on any cosmetics before. I'm too afraid to google it.


I will say I saw a spot on mine that was blueish green and I wondered if it was mold or if something got into it.  I didn't think much of it until I saw all of the posts about it.

The primer doesn't work well anyway, so meh.


----------



## KMED1 (Apr 16, 2015)

I finally got a response to my email and it was the longest generic email from ipsy I have ever received.

I'll accept their response about the Mica, but I still will not use the product.  Mine had multiple "air bubbles" that were green/black and did not look that great or like anything that I would put anywhere close to my face.

I also got the Mullein &amp; Sparrow stain and it smells horrible, almost rancid.  Their response to that bit was that because it's an all natural product it will have a smell like that.  I call BS since most of the products I use are all natural and none of them smell like my dog took a twosie in it

This has not been my month for subscriptions....

I also received my other ipsy bag and it had a broken KCO lip stick.  They are sending out a replacement.  They said that they still had the lipstick available so I will receive the same product


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Apr 16, 2015)

KMED1 said:


> I finally got a response to my email and it was the longest generic email from ipsy I have ever received.
> 
> I'll accept their response about the Mica, but I still will not use the product. Mine had multiple "air bubbles" that were green/black and did not look that great or like anything that I would put anywhere close to my face.
> 
> ...


Do you like patchouli? Because I think patchouli stinks like mold anyway, when I meet women wearing it I have to stand a wide berth away or it will make me nauseous.

I gave the top of my "tint" a good stir with my finger and because it was the closest balm to my person, and I had a sleeping toddler on my arm I put some on my mouth. The patchouli smell and taste nearly made me hurl.

Which is such a shame because I was kinda excited for it.

Unfortunately my husband wont come near me because he has an even more violent gag reflex to patchouli than me.


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 16, 2015)

KMED1 said:


> I finally got a response to my email and it was the longest generic email from ipsy I have ever received.
> 
> I'll accept their response about the Mica, but I still will not use the product. Mine had multiple "air bubbles" that were green/black and did not look that great or like anything that I would put anywhere close to my face.
> 
> ...


I also received a response to my email regarding the MICA primer - they quickly responded and are kindly sending me a replacement item in 5 - 7 business days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## button6004 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yup, I think the problem with the mullein and sparrow is the patchouli.  I truly do not know why they would put patchouli in something advertised to go on your lips.  I don't totally hate the scent, but its not right for a lip product.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 17, 2015)

Funny I don't smell a thing from my cheek and lip tint, but I have a cold so it's must not be powerful enough to break through my stuffed up nose.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 17, 2015)

I guess I don't hate my bag as much as I thought. I wanted the mullein and sparrow because I thought the package was cute, but got the boring olive lip balm. Now I think I lucked out. The lip balm flavor is oats and honey and smells like Honey Bunches of Oats cereal.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 17, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Funny I don't smell a thing from my cheek and lip tint, but I have a cold so it's must not be powerful enough to break through my stuffed up nose.


I don't smell anything from mine either.  Really odd!  I'm glad mine doesn't smell, I don't care for patchouli.


----------



## Moonblossom (Apr 17, 2015)

Have any other Canadian members not received their bags or shipping notices yet? Usually I've got my bag by now, but I haven't even got an email about shipping so far this month...


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm shocked that I am in love with the femina rollerball. I might actually purchase this. I never thought a perfume would be the stand out item in a bag for me.

I like the balm shadow.

I haven't tried the hair serum yet.

Not into glosses.

The mascara is cute but I have so much mascara! I also have my doubts it will be good quality.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 17, 2015)

I used my Hikari blush today and I LOVE it.  I love the color, and the pigmentation of it.  Just love, love, love.  I'm so glad that it was a full-sized product.  I'd take pictures of how pretty it is on me, but I have no more natural light today =(

I'll try to remember next time I wear it.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 18, 2015)

LethalLesal said:


> I don't smell anything from mine either.  Really odd!  I'm glad mine doesn't smell, I don't care for patchouli.





Bizgirlva said:


> Funny I don't smell a thing from my cheek and lip tint, but I have a cold so it's must not be powerful enough to break through my stuffed up nose.


I must have a weird nose too, because mine smells like cocoa butter and blackberries.


----------



## Merra (Apr 18, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I guess I don't hate my bag as much as I thought. I wanted the mullein and sparrow because I thought the package was cute, but got the boring olive lip balm. Now I think I lucked out. The lip balm flavor is oats and honey and smells like Honey Bunches of Oats cereal.


Same here! I was super bummed about receiving Olive Lips but when I saw it the packaging was cute and the scent/flavor was better than expected. I still would have preferred the melted but at least I scored something natural with nice ingredients.

But OMG how tiny is that The Balm eyeshadow. Super minuscule!


----------



## ahannlv (Apr 19, 2015)

The Mullien &amp; Sparrow actually looks pretty nice on. It's very sheer. But to me it tastes like dirt. Just really bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Too bad because I kind of like the look. I also got the Hitari blush. It's super pink. But it looks pretty good on. It will be pretty for spring/summer. I will give away the hair oil and eyeliner. Just a meh bag for me. Oh- the bag is super cute too!!


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 19, 2015)

What's the deal with cancelling Ipsy?  I tried cancelling today and it stated I need to get an email and then confirm back.  It's not like they can continue to bill me because I used a one-time cc number.  But I did think I'd be nice and actually cancel so someone else could join.

It's been hours and no email to click back and cancel.


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 20, 2015)

LethalLesal said:


> I used my Hikari blush today and I LOVE it.  I love the color, and the pigmentation of it.  Just love, love, love.  I'm so glad that it was a full-sized product.  I'd take pictures of how pretty it is on me, but I have no more natural light today =(
> 
> I'll try to remember next time I wear it.


I love the Hikari blush too!  I wore it for the first four days after receiving it.  Great color for me and long lasting.  I never expected to like a Hikari product so much.


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm really disappointed with the Lip &amp; Cheek Tint this month. I was waiting for it and it was the first thing I had my hand on. The smell was ok for me, like chocolate covered blueberry maybe? But, really, no color at all. Now what should I do with it? It's not even as moisturizing as Vaseline  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonblossom (Apr 20, 2015)

Got my bag this morning! Late, and never got a tracking number, but it's here.

I seem to have lucked out, I got the Mullein &amp; Sparrow and it's got a bit of a herbal scent/taste but nothing awful. I like the texture.

The Hikari blush is lovely and freaking enormous. It's very similar to the City Color melon blush I got from Ipsy eons ago and still have barely made a dent in XD I will never need to buy blush again at this rate.


----------



## Merra (Apr 20, 2015)

Loved the actual bag! The balm eyeshadow in fit is incredibly tiny, I would've preferred Flirty because I always get this same shade from ipsy. The Pandora's blush might've been nice if it wasn't just a loose pan with no compact. Mine also appeared to have been swatched, with a fingerprint in it, which I did not like because I only use new cosmetics. Olive Lips smells gross, really bummed to get this. The micabeauty primer did have ugly air bubbles in it. The julieg nailpolish is the only nice thing I recieved and it was worth $3.99. Lol

I love ipsy, I adore the subscription but the contents of this bag are disappointing. I might send a feedback through ipsycare, I don't want anything but I'd like them to know. I also have real life friends and family that were put off by the stingy samples this month. I'm usually positive and I am still hopeful for next month. :x


----------



## smackerlacquer (Apr 20, 2015)

I really enjoyed this Ipsy Glam Bag! I'm also really digging the twine makeup bag itself. In particular I was very excited to have nail polish in my bag, the JulieG Damsel swatched very nicely. I did get a standard lotion (Lather) that was just okay. The Starlooks Lipgloss is really nice, I especially like it over a nude lipstick to give my lips some shine without feeling goopy. I don't have any other The Balm samples or products and I _loved_ the Fit shadow, it is gorgeous coppery color! And finally the Mullein &amp; Sparrow lip and cheek tint, was not my thing. It was greasy feeling with no color payoff -- but maybe that's kind of the point? A dewy look? Either way, overall I really enjoyed this bag quite a bit, keep'em coming Ipsy!


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey girls, don't know if anyone else noticed this, but apparently we can go back and re-review bags before the new site launch to get the extra five points. I've only been a member for six months so it didn't net me a whole lot of extra points, but an extra twenty five points per month you were subscribed is nothing to sniffle at.


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 22, 2015)

Kelly Dee said:


> Hey girls, don't know if anyone else noticed this, but apparently we can go back and re-review bags before the new site launch to get the extra five points. I've only been a member for six months so it didn't net me a whole lot of extra points, but an extra twenty five points per month you were subscribed is nothing to sniffle at.


I was able to review all my old bags - but it only gave me credit for December 2014 - February 2015 - but 75 extra points are nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I contacted IpsyCare about my missing points - I will post their reply.


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Apr 22, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> I was able to review all my old bags - but it only gave me credit for December 2014 - February 2015 - but 75 extra points are nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I contacted IpsyCare about my missing points - I will post their reply.


Please do! I got the points from october (my first bag) onward, by it took a few hours for all of the new points to show.


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 22, 2015)

Kelly Dee said:


> Please do! I got the points from october (my first bag) onward, by it took a few hours for all of the new points to show.


Here is the reply, I received:
"Thanks for your message! I'd be happy to clarify.

Your product reviews are available for up to 4 months after you receive your Glam Bag. It's been at least 4 months since you received your other Glam Bags, so it's no longer possible to submit your product reviews for Points.

I completely understand if you weren't aware of this, so I'd be happy to credit your account with the Points for the Glam Bags product reviews you weren't able to complete.

In the future, please just keep the 4 month time frame in mind and complete your product reviews soon after you receive your monthly Glam Bag goodies."

Very pleased with their CS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm so bummed that I missed out on the Nude Dude Ipsyme today

I love the Flirty shade that came in my bag and $20 was a great deal, sigh*


----------



## Hectors Friend (Apr 22, 2015)

Keep an eye on Hautelook.  They have the Balm a few times a year.  And they usually have flash sales a few times a year too.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Apr 23, 2015)

I found nude tude on Overstock for $20 and I had a few dollars in O cash with free shipping so it worked out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Apr 24, 2015)

I've decided may is my last ipsy bag. Im a little sad to see it go but I am decluttering and saving money. My lifestyle changes are demanding I let go of most subscriptions and ipsy isn't making the cut.


----------



## deidrexo (Apr 28, 2015)

Just got this in my email


----------



## kayla0906 (Apr 28, 2015)

is that a white lip product? and UGH, another color-specific product. yay, i'll probably get a way-too-dark-for-me cc cream :/


----------



## theori3 (Apr 28, 2015)

kayla0906 said:


> is that a white lip product? and UGH, another color-specific product. yay, i'll probably get a way-too-dark-for-me cc cream :/


It's probably clear.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 28, 2015)

theori3 said:


> It's probably clear.


It's a great lipliner and it is clear. Happy about it mines almost gone!


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Apr 28, 2015)

I like what I see in that spoiler ^^^^

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deidrexo (Apr 29, 2015)

I would only want the glam glow, but I probably wouldn't get it.


----------



## sarahtyler (Apr 29, 2015)

That is their clear lip liner that you can use with any lipstick - I love it!

Maybe this month I will finally get a glam glow sample. I've been subscribed since December 2012 and never gotten one.


----------



## Merra (Apr 29, 2015)

I would but happy with any of those. Wary of the cc cream only because my skin is an incredibly fair shade and those types of products are hard to match, but I know the brand is good so I'd try it.

Looks like a travel/vacation theme.


----------



## artemiss (Apr 29, 2015)

Ooh, both Ipsy and Glossybox are doing Glamglow this month, upping my chances at getting at least ONE! :wub:


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 29, 2015)

Ya'll there is a May thread here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/136789-ipsy-may-2015-spoilers/?view=findpost&amp;p=2389390&amp;hl=%2Bipsy+%2Bmay+%2B2015


----------

